

At Age 6, the Brightest Minds understand Recursion - yewweitan
http://scrivle.com/2010/09/20/understanding-recursion/

======
onan_barbarian
This is a simple and elegant discussion, marred only by the fact that it is
utter gibberish.

How does this have anything to do with recursion? It's like you just learned
about recursion last week and think it's so unspeakably cool that everything
possible should be described in terms of recursion, no matter how unrelated.

Bonus points for the tone of geek self-admiration ('those who understand
recursion are awesome and bound to succeed').

There are psychological experiments out there in the world that have a vaguely
recursive nature - repeated Prisoner's Dilemma comes to mind... but a one-off
delayed gratification experiment ain't it.

------
DiabloD3
Ye gods, I'm sorry I ever wasted my time reading this.

By the way, if at age 6, bright children really understood recursion, by age 7
school has already beaten it out of them in the name of conformity.

